
Linux System Programming by Robert Love – Reading Notes - xmonkee
https://xmonkee.com/posts/LinuxSystemProgrammingCh1-4
======
rofo1
The book is solid. I mentally place it up there with "Advanced programming in
the UNIX Environment" by Richard Stevens. (Also I recommend all his books,
just incredible wealth of information)

Not a fan of these notes, but that's highly subjective - maybe someone will
find them useful.

I got the most of this book by reading it simultaneously with "Linux Kernel
Development" (also by Robert Love). Yes, it is somewhat outdated, but still
worth the read IMO.

Sometimes I wish I worked on the kernel or something low level near it :) but
sadly, high-level languages are paying my bills.

